# Duke vom Loganberg



## jbdarow (Sep 22, 2008)

Duke vom Loganberg


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jerry! Welcome to the board. Nice to see Duke and you again!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WOW what a hunk!! Welcome to the form. I see you already ready know Chris! (Chris is awesome)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, Duke is a very dark handsome guy!

I love his eyes!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome, pretty dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome, very handsome boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Holly Molly!!! Now THAT's a Gorgeous Hunk of a dog!!! :wub:



DanielleOttoMom said:


> (Chris is awesome)


Ditto!! (not that I'm biased, or anything).


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

A very handsome young man you have.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my! Duke is definately a stunning boy! :wub:So handsome!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

His name is fitting-he's stunning:wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow! He is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## paintraiser (Jan 20, 2011)

*Duke*

He is gorgeous.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub: Gorgeous boy!

Welcome!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW Handsome!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious, do you have a pedigree link for this boy?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY handsome!!


----------



## jbdarow (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, thank you very much for saying such nice things about Duke. If I knew posting a picture would feel this good, I would have posted it years ago. I may have to post a picture every morning now. LOL. (Just kidding.) But seriously -- thank you, especially for not pointing out his white whisker. HAHA. Time sure does fly. Seems like we're all aging faster and faster, doesn't it? Wish Duke and I didn't have to age... I'd be happy training together for eternity. 

Four hours until Duke and I go do some obedience and a round of protection. Does "playing" with your best friend ever get old? I still look forward to our time together as much as the first day I brought him home almost five years ago.

And yes, I would agree with you that Chris is an “awesome” person. She’s definitely a fellow GSD addict… and an all-around nice person, I may add. 

Howdy Chris. I see Della got bred to Bomber’s brother, Bandit… Nice. Brian has a Bandit puppy at his house that is nothing short of impressive. And Greg’s dog, Razer, who’s out of Bomber, is equally impressive. Exciting bloodline, I’d say. And who could not like Della. This litter should allow a few select GSD enthusiasts to enjoy the pleasure of sharing life with a super dog. 

Happy training everyone!


----------

